# New PACH



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

This past weekend was cold and snowy but it was toasty inside as Cooper earned his PACH!! We went into the trial needing 2 QQS and we got them. Cooper is my very first agility champion and I think I am still on cloud 9. Love my partner!









View attachment 770482


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Congratulations guys that is fantastic. Wonderful job!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow!! That is wonderful. Congratulations. I just love the photos.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations! For people new to agility, what is the abbreviation for? I thought the ACH was Agility Champion?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> Congratulations! For people new to agility, what is the abbreviation for? I thought the ACH was Agility Champion?


I think PACH is preferred Agility Champion


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

aesthetic said:


> I think PACH is preferred Agility Champion


Thanks. I wasn't sure if Preferred was just an Obedience thing or not.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow! What a wonderful accomplishment - Congratulations to you both!

And may I say that Cooper is so very handsome!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Big congratulations to you and Cooper!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes, PACH is the Preferred championship. Congrats on your accomplishment! That is a really nice ribbon too, I love it! =D I hope someone videoed the moment for you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Cooper!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!! So very impressive. What a great accomplishment


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Way to go Cooper and Rita!!! The dynamic duo....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just seeing this, but wanted to post

WOOHOOO  Congratulations !


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow! That's awesome! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations! How exciting for you both!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats again.....Neeko wants to know if Cooper needs help carrying around that awesome ribbon?????:wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------

